# Delete kits... anyone running the sct 7015 competition 6.7?



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Looking at this delete/tuner on my 2012 6.7. Has anyone been running this for some time? Looking at 5"-6" downpipe.

Muffler needed? How does it perform? I have heard good things. 

Thanks,

****

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

I posted about this recently and am pulling the trigger after Spring Break. This is the direction I'm going as of now.

Programmer: SCT X4c
http://www.rudysdiesel.com/_e/Chips...tion_Tuner_2011_2016_Ford_Powerstroke_6_7.htm

Exhaust: FloPro 5" downpipe back, stainless
http://www.rudysdiesel.com/_e/Exhau...Downpipe_Back_Exhaust_No_Muffler_No_Bungs.htm

EGR delete plates
http://www.rudysdiesel.com/_e/EGR_D...y_s_Diesel_Performance_EGR_Blocker_Plates.htm

Stainless Tip
http://www.rudysdiesel.com/_e/Exhau...ual_Wall_Angled_5_inlet_12_length_T304_SS.htm

Been on the fence for a few weeks with warranty worries on the brain, but I'm ready to pull the trigger!!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I am looking at that exact set up. Know anyone with some miles with it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a 2012 tuned with the sct x4, egr block plates, delete pipe only. Truck runs great. Been tuned for 10,000 miles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

CAI also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Cool bud thanks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

**** Chaser said:


> I am looking at that exact set up. Know anyone with some miles with it?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Ya, me.

tuned at 5k, just rolled 13k no issues.

No egr delete though. not needed. Just unplug it.

exhaust is not needed either, just delete pipe.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

2012 F250 H&S mini max 30k on delete, 5 inch flo, I did get the little muffler. Truck is fast. Needs new Passenger rear tire.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice. Can't wait to leave my mark around town

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

I had an H&S Mini Max and 5" down pipe back MRBP Stainless straight pipe on my 2011. It was LOUD and fast. I would suggest a muffler. I might do the SCT with custom tunes and a 5" with muffler on my 2015.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

after reading this, i might pull the trigger and do it as well. 6.7 cummings


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Placed my order this morning. Said it would be at my door on Thursday. I will try to post before and after videos or audios. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Taking mine to PSE in the morning. Should have it back in the afternoon. Woohoo!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

JamesAggie said:


> Placed my order this morning. Said it would be at my door on Thursday. I will try to post before and after videos or audios.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk





**** Chaser said:


> Taking mine to PSE in the morning. Should have it back in the afternoon. Woohoo!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


O boy..y'all just couldn't stand it could ya.  I've been on the fence about crossing over to the 6.7 side from a F-150. Dealer might be moving me out of my current truck because of the issue with the touch screen I'm having, that Ford or the dealer can't fix.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

I took a 10 day trip with my fifth wheel. About 2000 miles. Mileage was really bad, only around 8.5 mpg pulling about 10k. However the wind was howling over west texas. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Copano/Aransas said:


> O boy..y'all just couldn't stand it could ya.  I've been on the fence about crossing over to the 6.7 side from a F-150. Dealer might be moving me out of my current truck because of the issue with the touch screen I'm having.


That's good news... all that over something they could have just replaced. Funny and I'm glad you are getting it resolved .

I have 120K on my 6.7 and couldn't be happier. Aside from putting DEF fluid in my gas tank, I have had no issues with the motor.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

JamesAggie said:


> I took a 10 day trip with my fifth wheel. About 2000 miles. Mileage was really bad, only around 8.5 mpg pulling about 10k. However the wind was howling over west texas.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Yea I averaged 13 not towing anything to SPI last week in a 20-30mph head wind.

AVERAGED just over 15 on the way back.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Doing 85 most of the way

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

You will love it

https://vimeo.com/112880265


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

You will wonder why you did not do it sooner. You will get funny looks in parking lots.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

**** let me know how it turns out and send me the details.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> **** let me know how it turns out and send me the details.


Cool Josh. Will let ya know tomorrow

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## lure (Aug 15, 2005)

Looking forward to hearing about it ****, I just bought a 2016 F350 and have been a Cummings owner all my life. The 6.7 to me needs a lot of work to get to where my Cummings were mileage and power wise. Im going to increase my gears from the weak 3.55:1 to a 4:10 so I feel I have some low end torque to get the loads I pull rolling. So I will void the warranty if needed to get my fuel mileage up. That 26 gallon tank is killing me, having to fill up every other day, im not used to that with the Cummings. Can't wait to hear the results.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

lure said:


> Looking forward to hearing about it ****, I just bought a 2016 F350 and have been a Cummings owner all my life. The 6.7 to me needs a lot of work to get to where my Cummings were mileage and power wise. Im going to increase my gears from the weak 3.55:1 to a 4:10 so I feel I have some low end torque to get the loads I pull rolling. So I will void the warranty if needed to get my fuel mileage up. That 26 gallon tank is killing me, having to fill up every other day, im not used to that with the Cummings. Can't wait to hear the results.


I would look at the Titan fuel tanks for starters. Also I'd wait until you tune and see how the truck performs before swapping gears.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

And so it begins.



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Does it sound like he is just talking about crazy high HP race tunes in this video, or tuned/deleted 6.7's period. He makes it sound like you should not remove the DPF IMO.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

He is talking "high horsepower" tuning. With the seriously advanced timing you can expect issues. 

Have not seen or heard of any failures with the tow, lower, or mild tuning that is available.

DPF on tuning is horrible, I don't care who writes it. More regens and more urea use for negligible gains. 

I would like to know the 'whole story' behind that blown motor.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

DSL_PWR said:


> He is talking "high horsepower" tuning. With the seriously advanced timing you can expect issues.
> 
> Have not seen or heard of any failures with the tow, lower, or mild tuning that is available.
> 
> ...


Thats how i understood it as well. Yeah, there's probably a little more to the story like you said..i would think.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

You don't just tune a truck with a "race" tune and expect to drive it like you stole it with no issues. Stock motors do not do well with race tuning unless additions are made to the motor. 

If you tune a stock truck and run to the track repeatedly you will grenade the motor, no question about it. 

Now, run a tow or mild tuning or said "race" tune but drive respectably and you will more than likely be ok. It's all about common sense with this stuff. 

I know several diesel owners (all brands) that have run the great "race, hot, warhammer, XXL" tuning and blown up motors. You want to play you have to pay. 

Also, if it's not the motor that goes then you'll be rebuilding the transmission soon as well.

One last thing, never ever ever ever (can't stress enough) tow with anything more than 50hp (a tow tune)..


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh its fun...

Here is the before video. Will post the after video when the roads clear a bit bit it's a big difference. Gained 3mpg just is the drive home I'm sure it's better in no traffic. Probably more like 4-5mpg gain.

Loving it so far

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

DSL_PWR said:


> One last thing, never ever ever ever (can't stress enough) tow with anything more than 50hp (a tow tune)..


Can you expound on this topic?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

You need to hand calculate your mileage. I found before tune it was almost dead nuts, but after the computer was no longer accurate. 

I ran my 11 on the hot tune 90% of the time for 60k miles. I ran the snot out of that truck and never had any major issues. Trans was showing the signs of needing a rebuild and the lift pump was weak but that was about it. 

I don't know what all you did but you need to upgrade your intercooler pipe. Not fun pulling a trailer and not having any power.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I need to do the intercooler pipe. That's on the list

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

stdreb27 said:


> Can you expound on this topic?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not much to expound upon other than it's definitely a bad idea to tow with a mild, hot, or race tune. Yes, I know people that do it and get away with it but for how long? Is it worth it? No, it's not.

Most tuners have a tow tune and it's a low hp tune that's specific purpose is to increase torque with very minimal increase in timing and fuel pressure.

I'd say that I run the tow tune on my truck 90% of the time just because it's easier than having to plug in the tuner and change tunes. If I know that I am going on a long road trip then I will change tunes to the performance but when I get back in town it's back to the tow tune.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

DSL_PWR said:


> Not much to expound upon other than it's definitely a bad idea to tow with a mild, hot, or race tune. Yes, I know people that do it and get away with it but for how long? Is it worth it? No, it's not.
> 
> Most tuners have a tow tune and it's a low hp tune that's specific purpose is to increase torque with very minimal increase in timing and fuel pressure.
> 
> I'd say that I run the tow tune on my truck 90% of the time just because it's easier than having to plug in the tuner and change tunes. If I know that I am going on a long road trip then I will change tunes to the performance but when I get back in town it's back to the tow tune.


Oh I misunderstood you.

I thought you said never tow with a tow tune. Not make sure you're towing with a tune for towing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

stdreb27 said:


> Oh I misunderstood you.
> 
> I thought you said never tow with a tow tune. Not make sure you're towing with a tune for towing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> One last thing, never ever ever ever (can't stress enough) tow with anything *more than 50hp (a tow tune)*..


I just worded it differently. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Guys I am loving this upgrade. The only issue I see is the transmission shift hard from stop and at low speeds.

Called the guys at PSE and they said that's normal and the computer is relearning my driving habits and it should work itself out in a few days. Shifts fine on the highway and seems to be getting better at low speeds.

Is this indeed normal? I had my transmission serviced and inpected prior and all is good. I

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

**** Chaser said:


> Is this indeed normal? I had my transmission serviced and inpected prior and all is good. I
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Yes this is normal. When I tuned my 2011 6.7 it shifted soo hard the first few times that I thought the transmission was going to fall out. It got better as I drove it.

Someone correct me if I am wrong but.. Its going to shift harder than it did when it was stock to keep the transmission from slipping. If it doesn't get better then take it by their shop and get their opinion.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Yes it has a learn feature, most keep the Ford Tune.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Shift Relearning Strategy
TorqShift Harsh/Slipping Engagements, Upshifts, and/or Downshifts:
If these symptoms are experienced after the batteries have been disconnected, then it is due to the transmission adaptive strategy being cleared from the computer. This may occur when the vehicle is delivered new from the factory as well.
1. Warm the engine and transmission to operating temperature with all accessories off.
2. Idle engine for one minute with engine warm and all accessories off.
3. Idle engine for one minute with A/C on.
Then:
1. While driving, perform three series of upshifts at light, medium and heavy throttle.
2. While stopped, perform three sets of gear engagements (N-R, N-D, D-R, R-D) with the brake pedal firmly depressed and waiting three seconds between each engagement.
Perform these steps once in normal mode and once in tow/haul.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks bud... I'll give that a go. There is always a trick to these things just need to know em

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Well..disappointment. Everything was supposed to come in yesterday from Rudy's, but all that arrived was the programmer and delete plates. Looks like they forgot to ship the exhaust pipes, and of course they are closed this weekend. Big shame, this is the only time I have off for the next 2 weeks. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

JamesAggie said:


> Well..disappointment. Everything was supposed to come in yesterday from Rudy's, but all that arrived was the programmer and delete plates. Looks like they forgot to ship the exhaust pipes, and of course they are closed this weekend. Big shame, this is the only time I have off for the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


That's sucks but you can't control that... you will love it when it's done. I am enjoying the **** out of mine.

Let's us know how it goes when it all comes in.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Harder/firmer/quicker shifts are to be expected. Mine is pretty good most of the time but occasionally the 2-3 or 5-6 will drop hard when the trans is around 160 degrees (not warmed up fully) and under the right go pedal position. 

Will say this, the motor seems way happier deleted. Got about 25k deleted now and not a single problem. 

Did have a water in fuel light happen. Scared me! Then found the bozos didn't plug the sensor back in after changing it out. Grrrr


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

ReelWork said:


> Harder/firmer/quicker shifts are to be expected. Mine is pretty good most of the time but occasionally the 2-3 or 5-6 will drop hard when the trans is around 160 degrees (not warmed up fully) and under the right go pedal position.
> 
> Will say this, the motor seems way happier deleted. Got about 25k deleted now and not a single problem.
> 
> Did have a water in fuel light happen. Scared me! Then found the bozos didn't plug the sensor back in after changing it out. Grrrr


I see you are near me. May I ask where you had yours done?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

scwine said:


> I see you are near me. May I ask where you had yours done?


Had it done here... dropped off at 0830 and picked it up at 3 the same day

http://psehouston.com/index.html

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

**** Chaser said:


> Had it done here... dropped off at 0830 and picked it up at 3 the same day
> 
> http://psehouston.com/index.html
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Think he was talkin to reelwork given he's in Marion.......


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh well

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Dorian does good work at PSE,. Good to hear his wait times are better.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

BATWING said:


> Dorian does good work at PSE,. Good to hear his wait times are better.


I did have to get scheduled in with them... they were a week or 2 out.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

scwine said:


> I see you are near me. May I ask where you had yours done?


Did the install in my driveway.

The exhaust pipe was ordered online (eBay) and EGR delete kit was from Truck Source Diesel. Picked up the Mini-Maxx with delete capability several years ago just as the frenzy started but actually deleted about 6 months ago. As everyone says, wish I had done it sooner....

You might be interested in this though.. I have an extra EGR Delete kit (block off plates with pyro sensor bung, hoses, etc.) I'll be happy to sell for $75 and save you some coin. I paid $125 for it and it was never used - literally still in the plastic bag. Why didn't I use it? Well... got a Sinister kit with the credit from another purchase I had at TSD. The kit isn't doing me any good sitting there in the garage. It's a nice, quality machined setup. Shoot me a PM if interested.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

****, how are you liking the new setup? I have a 2013 I want to do for increased fuel economy and power only. Will it actually help with longevity is the question?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

BluewaterAg26 said:


> ****, how are you liking the new setup? I have a 2013 I want to do for increased fuel economy and power only. Will it actually help with longevity is the question?


Man I'm not a mechanic nor do I play one on TV... but the research I did leads me to believe that by freeing up the motor from all the emissions BS, eliminates the back pressure on the motor and helps it run cleaner.

I haven't done a good gas mileage test but it is better. I also have not played with the different tunes. I am running it in street mode which is a bump up from factory and the power difference is noticeable big time. I haven't tried the performance mode yet.

It's worth it to me so far. Pluck it sounds cool

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Cleaner is not the right word. Better is better.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Really wanting to do this to my '14 F250. Now the age old question....I guess I should wait for my warranty to expire before deleting???


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

This tuner can be put back into factory setting and does not leave a foot print

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

My mileage after tuner is right at 18.6 -- that's including towing a pretty big contender a couple of times as well as the WorldCat before it and the 2480 Tran, and a trailer to the lease a few times, as well as normal driving. I would estimate that without towing I would be over 19 easily


----------



## Drewtk (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm thinking about deleting my 6.7 after my engine warranty expires, but I was wondering about passing inspection. I live in Brazoria County, just south of Houston. Do our trucks need to pass any kind of emissions test?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

As stated earlier in this thread it's a visual safety check only for diesels

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

